# Pretty sure I'm miscarrying - what do I do??



## LancyLass

Hi

I'm 5 weeks today. Just started bleeding and have period-like cramps.

What do I do? Just use a sanitary towel and sit and wait? Go to hospital? Sod's law it's happening on a Friday night.

PLEASE don't give me any reassurances like "it may just be a short bleed, it may be OK", I'm not the sort of person who likes that sort of thing. I just need practical advice right now. I hope you understand.

Thanks.


----------



## lauren10

I went to the hospital when I thought my spotting was turning into something more serious...they can confirm it and check you out. It ended up I severely hemorrhaged and it was very lucky I was there. (I was 11 weeks so I'm sure that would be less likely to happen to you at 5 weeks)

I also know lots of women miscarry at home if your bleeding and cramps aren't too bad. I think you should do whichever makes you feel more comfortable.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am really sorry you have to go through this, if they get bad I agree I think you should go to the hospital , only you know what you can take :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Please let us know how you are getting along tonight ...Thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

Sane thing happened to me at 7 weeks on a Saturday. I went to my local A&E & they were brilliant. Admitted me to a ward, dud an internal examination & gave me a scan on the Sunday morning. Unfortunately I lost my blueberry. It then happened again during my second pregnancy but at 4+5. As I knew what to expect I stayed at home. It was just a more painful & heavier period. 

Do what feels right to you. If you're scared or in lots of pain though, please go to hospital. For a few people it all works out ok (happened to a friend of mine who is now 18 weeks) but unfortunately more often it doesn't. 

Sending big hugs :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

The bleeding isn't heavy and the cramps are light. Much like a period (mine are usually lightish). I guess I'll just have to go to bed (it's past midnight here) and see what happens.


----------



## Jahzmine

I started miscarrying yesterday. It started off 'clot' like then more of a regular period. As the day went on, heavier bleeding, but tolerable. The cramps didn't kick in until later on in the day. The other comments are right ... if it's more period-like then try to get comfortable at home. I'm taking anaprox, which I use for period cramp pain. If your bleeding is excessive, I believe if you're soaking 1 pad in an hour or more, then go to the hospital.

Hope you're ok. It's not fun but I'm also glad I'm home alone with no unnecessary questioning.


----------



## blueskai

If I were you I'd go to the hospital. I was 6 weeks when I started spotting, which just got heavier and heavier until I could just feel it coming out every time I moved or stood up. I went to the hospital after about 2 days of bleeding. They may offer you a scan to see if they can see anything, but sadly if it is the start of a miscarriage they won't be able to offer much more. At least go so that they know you are going through this and can offer any further treatment/scans to avoid infection.

I'm so sorry.

xo


----------



## LancyLass

Thanks everyone for your support. Bleeding stopped overnight as I was lying down and now I've just got up and am waiting to see what happens today. Just had a small amount so far. I consulted NHS Direct which said if the bleeding isn't heavy and the pain isn't bad then contact my GP. So I'll see how it progresses over the weekend and go on Monday. I've been told the Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit at my local hospital doesn't function over the weekend anyway so there wouldn't be a lot they could do there until Monday anyway.


----------



## blueskai

Hope everything is okay then!! Thinking of you hun, keep us posted!!

xo


----------



## LancyLass

Just had v light discharge/spotting over the rest of the weekend, but it was clotty so doesn't look good. Doc is trying to get me in for a scan on Thursday, which is the earliest they'll do it as would be 6 weeks. So nothing I can do until then. Not hopeful though, I just don't feel pregnant anymore. I wasn't really having symptoms anyway but I was feeling hormonal and now I don't.


----------



## lauren10

That's terrible to have to wait until then. Please keep us posted.


----------



## kat2504

I'm sorry that it seems that you have lost your baby. I know how hard it is to go through.

If you think it is all over now you can try doing a home pregnancy test. It may not come up totally negative yet, but if you have passed the pregnancy tissue it would probably be very light. If you get a negative by Thursday it will make the scan easier to deal with as you won't be going in with a false hope.


----------



## firsttime83

I went through something similar the last week. Light spotting turned into light bleeding... I was told over and over to only go to the ER if I am filling a pad once an hour or having cramping pain. The cramps never came and the blood never got heavy... but I did see clotting. My U/S was scheduled Thursday past and they found nothing in my uterus - I was told I lost the baby. Hormone levels were 780 on Saturday and dropped to 300 on Friday... now they are monitoring my level until its reaches zero. Every situation is different, but I as long as I was in no pain, I was much more comfortable at home. I hope things work out better for you then me... :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

kat2504 said:


> If you think it is all over now you can try doing a home pregnancy test. It may not come up totally negative yet, but if you have passed the pregnancy tissue it would probably be very light. If you get a negative by Thursday it will make the scan easier to deal with as you won't be going in with a false hope.

I did a test yesterday and it was still very dark. I had HCG bloods done last week and they were very high so I guess it'll take a while for it to drop back down to a light test level. I'm prepared for bad news at the scan, so think I'll leave it because I don't want the converse to be true - if the lines are still dark and it gives me false hope!


----------



## blueskai

Been thinking of you hun, really hope it's good news.

xo


----------



## LancyLass

Thank you! I'm pretty sure it won't be. I just hope I find out either way and it's not one of those inconclusive situations where I'll have to wait another week before they can tell. Only one more day until the scan.


----------



## Mrs Davies

i went throught the same as u i was 5 weeks n i was bleedign lighty i went to the hosp on the sunday they said it was nuffin 2 worry about evryfin was ok, thn had a m/c on the tuesday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry for you loss xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

i ad an internal scan on the tuesday aswell jst to make sure evryfin was the way its surpose 2 be x


----------



## newmrsg

I truly am sorry you are going through this... I went through something similar myself... I started spotting 3 weeks prior to my MC though... The first scan showed a yolk sac which was reassuring... The second at 7w 2d showed a little bean with a heartbeat... No explanation for the bleeding other then my extra sensitive cervix :( 7w 3d started bleeding constantly not heavy but constant, had lower back pain all day then that evening major extreme cramps and passed LO at 6:15pm that night :( It was the worst thing I have had to go through.... I just feel for you because I went through 3 weeks of ups and downs not knowing for sure what was going on and what the outcome would be... I was mentally drained as I'm sure you are also! Please keep us posted on you scan tomorrow... If you need to vent, talk or anything please feel free to pm me! Sending big hugs your way!!! :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

Thanks for all your support ladies. 

I've just come back from the scan and, unbelievably, it showed a viable pregnancy with a tiny little heartbeat. Measuring at 5 and half weeks, whereas I should be 6 weeks tomorrow, but they didn't seem too concerned about that at this stage. Got to go back to be scanned again in a week's time though because I'm still getting bleeding. There is a possible explanation for the bleeding though. It looks like I've got a bicornuate uterus, which means it's developed in a funny shape with two sections. Apparently sometimes the side that's not being used can shed its lining.

So the emotional rollarcoaster continues! I'm just trying to stay matter of fact about it as obviously it's all still so rocky. The hospital were keen to point out that the risk of miscarriage is high, of which I'm all too well aware.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm so pleased it's good news so far. I really hope little beanie hangs on in there like it did for my friend. :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Ohh hunny that brill new :) :) Hope lill bean hangs in their x <3 *hugs*


----------



## lauren10

Great news!! A friend of mine had that condition in her uterus and they were able to fix it with surgery with no issue and she has a baby now. Just for future reference :)


----------



## LancyLass

lauren10 said:


> Great news!! A friend of mine had that condition in her uterus and they were able to fix it with surgery with no issue and she has a baby now. Just for future reference :)

They seemed to think it wouldn't be an issue as it is. Apparently there can be different levels of it and sometimes it's completely split, which is probably where surgery is needed. Mine looks like it's just a little bit split so shouldn't be an issue. I don't know any more than that, which is what the nurse told me, but I'm resisting the urge to google it, because if I do I'm sure it'll just give me more things to worry about!


----------

